# Paint-ball-bag. May 2016



## Big C (May 27, 2016)

Good evening,
It's unusual that I do stuff on here without my main man Cachewoo but here goes.....
Having become a recent father of twins (gorgeous little Grace and Benjamin) on the 21st January this year I haven't had any time to pursue my love of the whole idea of this site, plus the fact I actually got a camera well over a year ago with this intention in mind but haven't used it for that.... Instead I've got nye on 1000 pictures of our kiddies from 9 weeks premature to the present day, I'm not complaining though, obviously.

So, with that out of the way let me introduce my MASSIVELY EPIC ADVENTURE that has turned out to be 'PAINTBALLBAG'

IT'S RUBBISH BUT PLEASE FEEL FREE TO HUMOUR ME

THE DAY:
My beautiful little wife was getting her hair cut and I was working, my inlaws were kind enough to offer to look after our kiddies that morning.... I finished work unexpectedly early that day, so being the amazing new dad that I am decided to grab the camera and snout round a site extremely local to myself. (insert social services number here)
THE HISTORY:
I'm not too sure on this, but I know there was an extensive planning campaign that lasted at least a couple of years previous to when it ceased trading (which could be a year, or maybe two) to get this site the permission to become operational. They tried really hard to make a business of this paintball venture, hats off to them as it's a perfect site for it... I'm still a bit baffled as to how it never worked out, and looking at it the other day I can't say that it's actually seen that much action. Bloody shame as it would've cost thousands to set up.
THE EXPLORE:
So, as I said before... My wife was at the hair shop and Grace and Benjamin were at the inlaws so daddy bellend went to take some pictures in amongst some trees and stuff. Daddy bellend was enjoying a walk in the country taking photos in the rain when babies called...

ENOUGH OF MY BULLSHITTY, on with the PHOTOSHITTY.


THE GATES OF BALLBAG
IMG_1059 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

Security looks tricky, and possibly a tad overweight.

IMG_1054 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

Definitely not paying those ballabag prices

IMG_1032 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

The benches to the gates of ballabg

IMG_1031 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

Heavy ballbag machinery

IMG_1029 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

Dumper dumper dumper

IMG_1027 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

My house

IMG_1026 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

SALUTE

IMG_1039 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

Boaty Mc Boat Face

IMG_1041 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

Ballbag BELLEND

IMG_1044 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

No worky, shame.

IMG_1045 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

BALLBAG

IMG_1047 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

DOUBLE BALLABG

IMG_1049 by Colin Worth, on Flickr

Ballbag money box

IMG_1050 by Colin Worth, on Flickr


Just remember that I'm an idiot......
Hope you enjoy and sorry for my over-use of the words ball and bag.

Best Regards, 

The kids and I. xxzxx


----------



## smiler (May 27, 2016)

Bloody Hell Big C, I know we should wear safety gear but if that second pics a selfi you might be over doing it a bit, the place looks worth a visit, Nicely Done, Thanks and congratulations on the birth of the twins.


----------



## Big C (May 27, 2016)

smiler said:


> Bloody Hell Big C, I know we should wear safety gear but if that second pics a selfi you might be over doing it a bit, the place looks worth a visit, Nicely Done, Thanks and congratulations on the birth of the twins.



Thank you very much, Sir.


----------



## tazong (May 27, 2016)

Congrats on being a daddy - welcome to the club of misery and having no money lol - really enjoyed the humourous write up except for the last line but i enjoyed the photos bud


----------



## Rubex (May 28, 2016)

Very funny report Big C! Congratulations


----------



## flyboys90 (May 28, 2016)

Really enjoyed your write up and images.Thank you.


----------



## HughieD (May 29, 2016)

Ha ha...congratz and welcome to the club. Good report and I'm sure you will perfect the art of slipping out when you get the chance.


----------



## Potter (Jul 7, 2016)

Amusing. 

Those guards in the towers are a bit strange.


----------

